# Pineview



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

Went to pineveiw we dident catch anything.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Sorry man. Guess that's why it's called fishin' not catchin'.... Keep it up- you're bound to have a killer day soon!!!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry to hear PV didn't treat you well fishman...only a matter of time and you'll hit a hot streak of fish'n...we're headed to PV for another bout with fish'n and camp'n. Of course the weather is going to turn cooler based on the projected forecast. Ole well. I'll take any day of camp'n and fish'n over 5 minutes at work anyday and I don't care what the weather is like. :wink: :wink:


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

We Were ther when ther was a Brazilan family reuinion. I dident see anyone else catching fish eather. Usally Pineview is good But not this time I guess.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice long, detailed report. Jk jk.


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

Ya I try my best lol I suck at english so I usally spell things rong.


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

jim welchwood and i were there today as well from 6 am to 2 pm for another round of that hot action muskie fishing round #7 and still no muskie, made some vast improvements this trip however, jim landed a nice sized carp on his rapala and i rick rudder saw a muskie face to face as it followed my xj-13 to the boat, did a figure 8 and it wouldnt take it. if there a fish of 10,000 casts im due 5 times over now. i guess well have to wait till next sunday for round #8.


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

We were fishing from shore that is probly why we dident catch anything eather.


----------



## gonelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

well I was able to talk my buddy into fishin PV again (Thanks for the second chance K2) we fished from 7:30 am to 2:30 pm mostly on the eastend of cemetary point boated 2 very small smallmouth AND FINALLY a 30" Tiger sorry no pics while we were waiting for the cameraman the TM decided he had seen enough wow what a battle. K2 I now know why you are a TM addict,It was my only fish for the day but WHO CARES it was worth the 1000+++ casts it took me to hookup.3" curly tail grub on a 1/4 ounce black jig head.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

gonelkin said:


> well I was able to talk my buddy into fishin PV again (Thanks for the second chance K2) we fished from 7:30 am to 2:30 pm mostly on the eastend of cemetary point boated 2 very small smallmouth AND FINALLY a 30" Tiger sorry no pics while we were waiting for the cameraman the TM decided he had seen enough wow what a battle. K2 I now know why you are a TM addict,It was my only fish for the day but WHO CARES it was worth the 1000+++ casts it took me to hookup.3" curly tail grub on a 1/4 ounce black jig head.


Gonelkin...no second chance needed or warranted from me you deserve to fish PV just like anyone else. Again lesson learned and tak'n to heart on my end. I'm just really glad you got your buddy back on PV...it's a great place to fish. Great you hooked into a TM. Sorry the smallies were dinks...but there's some nice smallies to be had...as we've hooked into a few while trolling. Thanks for the report we're be up there this week. :wink: :wink:


----------



## cajun1977 (Dec 8, 2007)

not to hijack the thread, but friday was my first ever trip to pine view and me and my buddy landed 30 smallies in all with 4 going over 3 pounds and 1 largemouth going 4 and a half pounds, we used texasrigs around the flats


----------



## jasons (Mar 10, 2008)

k2muskie, I was thinking of going out to PV this weekend. Is it a good time to go after the TM? I know its going to be hot this coming up weekend, does it affect them very much?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

jasons said:


> k2muskie, I was thinking of going out to PV this weekend. Is it a good time to go after the TM? I know its going to be hot this coming up weekend, does it affect them very much?


Water temp is still low but will be coming up fast based on the long range forecast. Yes water temp will affect TMs check out the catch and release post I made on the General fishing section.

Next, again as the water warms the TM become more active so take it from there when to go after them this weekend. OBTW I'm sure our friends the "rec boaters" will be out in force both Sat and Sun on PV so just be prepared to have "nerves" of steel. :wink: :wink:


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

they sure ain't been hitting very much for sure. I had 2 bites today this one and a real nice one that shook the hook before we could take a picture of it. wind was blowing awful and it was cold....[attachment=0:2vziep9v]tigermuskies2008-1.jpg[/attachment:2vziep9v] No bass at all


----------



## jasons (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks K2, I went on a trip to Ely (Commons res) and caught 5 20" - 38" Northern pike about 3 weeks ago. Would the same tackle work for the musky? I obviously have never caught a TM but I sure wouldn't mind the much shorter drive. Thanks


----------

